# gto trouble.



## crazy8ray (May 31, 2008)

ok i have a gto and a cobalt ss in my picture u see the cobalt ss no gto!
well there is one reason for that and i need help. a while back in the winter i was drivein my goat and a by passing sinder truck shot the rocks all over my car it is full of dents.
an ideas on how to get them out


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Body shop maybe, you think? :confused


----------



## crazy8ray (May 31, 2008)

that might work..??? idk it sucks...the car has been sitting since december cause i dont wanna drive it and make it worse


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

lol, driving won`t make dents any worse, unless you are constantly hitting stuff.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A little late now, but I would have contacted the outfit responsible for your damage and took issue with them.

Maybe one of those dentless paint repair shops can advise you if it's just dents.

The hood and fenders can be replaced if the damage is that bad. The roof and rear quarters is a different matter. Have you contacted your Insurance company for their input?


----------



## crazy8ray (May 31, 2008)

ya the insurance company said it can be fixed but something with the way it happened insureance wont cover it i will have to pay the repairs witch price is not a matter as long as i can get it fixed i will pay the price.
i also took it to a body shop about a month ago and they said it can be fixed but it will cost a good amount of money because they have to order new doors and repaint the car


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like you got your answer already then. Get her done!
And even if it was your fault, full coverage insurance should cover the costs, unless you didn`t have full coverage and it was your fault.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

What is the insurance company's excuse for not covering damage to your car by another party? :confused


----------



## crazy8ray (May 31, 2008)

i did not have full coverage witch could be the reason..
but i think i wil get the car fixed next week some time. is there away to change my insurance like i know i can change companys but once i get the car fixed and ready to go again and i change my insurance to full coverage??
i know my cobalt ss has full coverage. so there should be no reason the gto cant.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You either have Collision or Comprehensive or both. 

You can change your coverage elections at any time. If you paid for an incident out of your pocket it should not affect your rate or incur you a surcharge. 

I don't know what coverage you have but I'd suspect you don't have collision. The cinder truck damaged your car while you were moving most probably classifying it collision and not comp. Had your car been parked you'd have a comp claim. I'd call your insurance agent and get proper coverage so you don't have to go through this again.


----------



## crazy8ray (May 31, 2008)

ya i will call them once i get a chance that way i can get this straigned out.
i just talked to my friend on the phone who knows the owner of the body shop. he told me that he can het me 20% off if i let him take in the car so i might just do that less money and still getting my goat on the road again.
he wants to completely repaint the car though it is currently brazen orange. Do u think i should go with the phantom black??? or do you have another color in mind??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO.....stick with the factory color and get painted only what needs it save $$. Makes no sense to paint the side of the car that wasn't affected.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

This is a good time to say you should go with a full service insurance company. I have an agent that is a partner in making sure that i maintain my life. He knows my financial situation and protects my best interests. 

I have life insurance and he manages it, so that I have a policy that turns into retiremnent income at the end with a small life insurance policy. I have my homeowners and he watches to make sure the deductibles are manageable and the costs are as low as possible. I have my car through him and he makes sure that it protects me in case something happens and he knows my true financial situation so that my coverages are high enough that someone can't take me for all I'm worth. 

A full service agent would have never advise you to have a policy that was collision only on a $20,000 plus car unless he knew that a loss of $20,000 wouldn't have hurt your long term plan. 

When I talk to others, my rates seem to be lower than they have too, but I'd gladly pay extra to know that I'm well protected in case something happens. 

My agent can also finance the cars I buy through State Farm bank. They make sure the bank is protected and in turn that protects me. I


----------



## crazy8ray (May 31, 2008)

ok. both of the reply's above are good.
with what gto judge said factory coloe that is what i planned on doing but no matter what i think he plans on painting the entire car should i just tell him only paint what is needed?? cause that way like u said less $$ but $$ is not an option anything to get another goat back on the road right.
but i dont wanna get to out of hand with money because i have my one friends old corvette in my garage a while back he was in a car accident and got hospitalized for 3 mounths the car fliped like 4 times he broke his sholder phone his leg and had a fracture in his ribs so he no longer drives the car but i wanna get enough money together to get that car fixed up in memory of him.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Doesn't make sense to me to strip down good paint just to paint it again. It's gonna look the same just fresh. The paint isn't that old where there would be a color mismatch unless the painter flubs up. As long as the paint numbers match and is using the same type paint I'd only repair what is damaged. I realize painting a whole car is the way to go if money is no object but you'll save quite a bit only repairing what's in need.


----------



## crazy8ray (May 31, 2008)

ya better i just put it in the shop today


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Why do I get the impression someone is putting us on?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

crazy8ray said:


> but i dont wanna get to out of hand with money because i have my one friends old corvette in my garage a while back he was in a car accident and got hospitalized for 3 mounths the car fliped like 4 times he broke his sholder phone his leg and had a fracture in his ribs so he no longer drives the car but i wanna get enough money together to get that car fixed up in memory of him.


Wha???


----------



## crazy8ray (May 31, 2008)

Gotagoat said:


> Why do I get the impression someone is putting us on?


what???
someone puttin us on


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

You have a GTO and a Cobalt SS? The SS must feel  after driving the GTO huh?


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

Sorry if I'm being mean, but the whole time I was reading this thread, I just kept thinking......"what a dumb a--"


----------

